# Power Macintosh G3 with No Keyboard



## aeuzent (Jan 16, 2005)

Ok I just got my hands on an old Power Macintosh G3 beige desktop (This kind) and it has no keyboard or mouse. Not only that but the plugs on the back don't conform to any known standards. I'm thinking I'd have to buy the original keyboard and mouse with the mystery plugs but I'd perfer to stick a usb card in a pci slot and work with a usb mouse and keyboard. Not being farmiliar with macs I don't know which way would be best but I do want the thing up and runing. Right now the system has Mac OS 9.1.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

aeuzent said:


> Ok I just got my hands on an old Power Macintosh G3 beige desktop (This kind) and it has no keyboard or mouse. Not only that but the plugs on the back don't conform to any known standards.


Well, known to _you_, perhaps.  It's called ADB, Apple Desktop Bus. It first appeared on the Apple II GS in around 1984 or 85, I think. It was the first powered bus for peripherals such as keyboard and mouse, and, as such, was _way_ ahead of the game.

For what it's worth (not much unless you're playing a Mac-specific edition of Trivial Pursuit, I suppose), the connection is identical to the S-Video connection type used in home electronics.

You can find many such peripherals on the net via Google, or you can try this link.



aeuzent said:


> I'm thinking I'd have to buy the original keyboard and mouse with the mystery plugs but I'd perfer to stick a usb card in a pci slot and work with a usb mouse and keyboard. Not being farmiliar with macs I don't know which way would be best but I do want the thing up and runing. Right now the system has Mac OS 9.1.


The USB method would work, provided you're running an OS that recognizes USB. But I'd just go with an ADB version, personally.

Hope this is of assistance to you.


----------



## aeuzent (Jan 16, 2005)

Ok I found one but this begs the question, what about mice?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Google is your friend.


----------

